# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Potencial acuícola radica en impulsar especies autóctonas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Es necesario incrementar la investigación y apropiarse de tecnología.  *POTENCIAL ACUÍCOLA RADICA EN IMPULSAR ESPECIES AUTÓCTONAS*   _La trucha es la especie que más se cultiva en el país. Le sigue la tilapia y otros peces selváticos, como paiche, la doncella, la gamitada, el paco, el sábalo y el boquicillo.  _ *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* El Perú puede desarrollar su potencial en acuicultura continental (crianza de organismos acuáticos en agua de ríos, lagos, manantiales, pozos, etc.) si fomenta el cultivo de las especies autóctonas, afirma Sandra Portugal, representante del Consejo Nacional de Ciencia, Tecnología e Innovación Tecnológica (CONCYTEC). 
Con el cultivo de las especies nativas en estanques es posible obtener más de 10 TM de carne por hectárea, mientras que con vacunos se producen no más de 200 Kg. de carne por Ha de pastos al año, comparó Portugal, quien es investigadora del Programa Nacional de Ciencia, Tecnología e Innovación Tecnológica de Acuicultura del CONCYTEC. 
En el 2008, la producción acuícola continental peruana alcanzó las 15 mil TM. De este total, la trucha ocupó el 83%, seguido de la tilapia con el 11% y los peces amazónicos con un 5%, según estadísticas del CONCYTEC. 
La trucha es la reina, resaltó Portugal, quien señaló que pese a tratarse de una especie importada de Europa, se ha adaptado y hoy se la cultiva en Puno (Arapa y Lago Titicaca) Huancavelica (Concepción y Huari) y Cajamarca. También, se podría criar en la Sierra Alta, puntualizó. 
En la Sierra existen más de 12 mil lagos y lagunas de aguas frías para la cría de truchas en jaulas flotantes y en estanques, resaltó Portugal y añadió que la trucha logra reproducirse en aguas con bastante oxígeno y cuya temperatura oscile entre 10 Cº y 15 Cº, diferente a la crianza de la tilapia que se cultiva a pequeña escala en zonas cálidas selváticas (a más de 20 Cº) de Piura y San Martín. 
Según la representante de CONCYTEC, otras especies interesantes son el paiche, la doncella, la gamitana, el paco, el sábalo y el boquichico. 
Sobre el paiche  apuntó - que en lago Imiría (Ucayali) se logró producir, en 800 m2 de jaulas flotantes, 60 TM de esa especie en un año, lo que equivale a 24 TM de filete de carne para congelado al vacío (técnica para conservar alimentos) y a un precio aproximado de US$ 12.00 por Kg., aseguró. 
Para impulsar las especies amazónicas es necesario estudiar la parte reproductiva y la de cultivo inicial. Cuando hay mucha mortalidad en los primeros estadíos no se vuelve rentable. La idea es conseguir una supervivencia alta para empezar a hacer la escala comercial, explicó.  *Desafíos* 
Para desarrollar el potencial acuícola peruano se requiere incorporar y adecuar las tecnologías a la crianza de las especies peruanas. Para eso también hay que investigar, recomendó Portugal. 
En ese sentido, CONCYTEC promueve el Programa Nacional de Ciencia, Tecnología e Innovación Tecnológica de Acuicultura, en coordinación con el Ministerio de la Producción (PRODUCE) y otras dependencias del Estado. También algunas universidades ligadas a empresas promueven la investigación en acuicultura, acotó Portugal. 
No obstante, la investigadora reconoció que se carece de inversión en investigaciones que innoven las tecnologías de producción, sanidad y buenas prácticas de manufactura. También hay una limitada promoción y financiamiento de experiencias de cultivo con especies potenciales, subrayó. 
Como consecuencia se genera indirectamente- un lento desarrollo de la oferta de productos acuícola tanto a nivel local como internacional, destacó Portugal. 
Finalmente, la representante del CONCYTEC consideró que uno de los obstáculos para aprovechar el potencial acuícola es que en Perú se consume más el pescado de mar. Otro, es la falta de cultura para cultivar estas especies. En algún momento de tanto extraer del mar, se va a acabar, remató.    *DATOS:*  
  La acuicultura peruana tiene un bajo nivel de desarrollo. El cultivo de las especies se dividen en: 65% en el mar y el 35% en aguas continentales. Los cultivos más desarrollados son langostinos y conchas de abanico, cuya producción está destinada a la exportación y representan el 100% de la acuicultura marina.   
  La acuicultura continental podría combinarse con la ganadería y la producción agrícola, sugirió Portugal.  
  En la región. La acuicultura peruana es bastante diversa, principalmente en sistemas de producción; pero poco significativa en comparación con otros países -y no precisamente asiáticos, sino de Latinoamérica- donde esta actividad avanza y se consolida gracias a políticas y estrategias de desarrollo a largo plazo, algo que recién se viene implementando en nuestro país, opinó Portugal.Temas similares: Artículo: Producción acuícola del Perú empieza a recuperarse Madres de Juntos siembran más de 3 mil plantones de especies autóctonas en Ayabaca Reforestan Olmos con más de un millar de plantones de especies ornamentales y maderables Inrena decomisa en Arequipa especies protegidas que iban a ser comercializadas Inrena decomisa en Arequipa especies protegidas que iban a ser comercializadas

----------

